# East Harbor



## bfries (Nov 3, 2013)

I was thinking of heading up to east harbor to fish this weekend. I was wondering what I should expect to catch. Are there crappie or pike in there this time of year?


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

A mixed bag of panfish, bass and pike... You never know! Have fun.


----------



## Sumsickfisher (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm inking about takin our kayaks up there. Hoping to get into some largemouth bass. I hear you can catch upwards of 80 bass in one day in april


----------



## mrw2713 (Mar 30, 2014)

Been fishing east harbor my whole life. This time of year is best for bass crappie and blue gills. I have only seen a handful of pike caught from there its rare but they are there. Good luck and let us know what's biting.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

More than 80!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Sumsickfisher (Jul 28, 2013)

Anybody know what we should be using for bass. Slow presentation or fast?


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

I have had 80 to 100 fish days on largemouth, rite now cranks and chatty baits doing well. I will be eye fishing next 2 days then headed up sunday crappie with kids. Two bass tourneys in west next weekend


----------



## bfries (Nov 3, 2013)

What do you recommend for crappie?


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

Im gonna have the kids use a crappie tube with shiner under a bobber I may cast a tube or a dip a split shot rig.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

pure 2 different bass tourneys in west harbor next weekend?


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

Ya sat. is the fallen heros tourney and sun is the glm


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Do you happen to know where they launch from?

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

West harbor


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

hope they understand if we catch all the keepers..lol


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

This is a dumb question since I'm not a tournament guy, but if the tournament is "in West Harbor" does that mean they can only fish in WH?


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

arent bass out of season?


----------



## Certified106 (Mar 17, 2014)

Sumsickfisher said:


> I'm inking about takin our kayaks up there. Hoping to get into some largemouth bass. I hear you can catch upwards of 80 bass in one day in april


80 in one day! Are you all serious? Around here you fish for 8 hours and feel like it was a great day if you caught a couple. Almost makes me want to come try that out if its for real.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Closed season is from may1st to last Saturday in June and yes 80 bass isn't that uncommon in east harbor and just catching keepers won't with anything keeper size is 14" you will need 20lbs to place probably 25lbs to win or close to that


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

80 fish is pretty far fetched without using a cast net..


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It's not if you know how to catch them


----------



## MasterKraft (Apr 5, 2014)

Its not uncommon in most marinas off lake erie. Just a good day on the water. When they are on they are on. I've had days with over 100, not braggin just backin up his claim to 80 or more. Just gotta figure out what they want.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

laynhardwood said:


> Closed season is from may1st to last Saturday in June and yes 80 bass isn't that uncommon in east harbor and just catching keepers won't with anything keeper size is 14" you will need 20lbs to place probably 25lbs to win or close to that


So is it just catch and release or are u not allowed to target bass period?

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Catch and release


----------



## tmorrow (Feb 26, 2008)

I too have caught over 50 bass in a half day at east harbor.


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

You are aloud to fish any of lake erie waters during tourney we have guys running to Sandusky bay to the islands and everywhere in between. usually 18to23 pnds wins it


----------



## Catzilla (Aug 8, 2013)

Fished East Harbor yesterday. Mixed bag of some nice white perch, catfish, bass, and sheep 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Catzilla said:


> Fished East Harbor yesterday. Mixed bag of some nice white perch, catfish, bass, and sheep
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Nice job! Any smallies?


----------



## Catzilla (Aug 8, 2013)

No small is but managed this lunker

Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

That is a nice looking bass.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

If you want smallmouth you have to fish the inlet to the lake or the lake have not caught many smallies in the harbor it's largemouth heaven


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

My boat cant handle the lake.are there really oppertunities at the mouth of the harbors?

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ohiobuckeye45 (May 19, 2009)

MasterKraft said:


> Its not uncommon in most marinas off lake erie. Just a good day on the water. When they are on they are on. I've had days with over 100, not braggin just backin up his claim to 80 or more. Just gotta figure out what they want.


Going to second this statement


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

so where to put in at east harbor?


----------



## Orlando Wilson (Jul 26, 2010)

I was up there recently (not fishing) and say bass boats out in the middle of the harbor fishing. Is it best fishing in the open water? Or around the rocks/shore?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Its not rocket science guys. Take a small 1/32 plain leadhead jig and tip it with a minnow through the lips. Place it 2 feet under a bobber. Lob it anywhere around cover rockwalls, weed lines, or lilly pads and you will catch bass in east, middle, or west harbor. Zero skills needed.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

It is totally feasible to catch over 80 largemouth in a day anytime from spring to fall in east harbor. I've done it multiple times, anyone can really. Marinas u can do the same spring and fall, but summer is tougher. For smallmouth, there is no better spot than Erie metro park at the mouth of the Detroit river. You can catch 100 fish in the spring and fall. East harbor holds largemouth well all year because of the super thick weeds. On a slow summer day u may only catch 20..... If it is on you will catch every other cast. Not an exaggeration at all. Most fish are thick 2.5 pounders with the occasional 4. They are quite similar and sometimes u will swear you are catching the same fish. The guys in "the middle" of the harbor were likely fishing the boat channel. There is deeper water and a weed edge there.


----------



## jfarkas (Apr 14, 2008)

I also confirm 80+ bass caught by 2 peeps in a boat out there. This isnt your Alum, Hoover, Buckeye typical place 

Tubes, Senkos, Lipless, Cranks etc.... It all depends on the day. You might catch 10 another day you will catch 30-50 per person.


----------

